# Bhyve on AMD FX-8320E running a 11.0-RELEASE-p2



## Eriam Schaffter (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello fellow FreeBSDers

I have a weird behaviour of bhyve on my AMD FX-8320E Eight-Core Processor.

The CPU has POPCNT and then I try to boot a vm and it just hangs


```
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x14ed860 data=0x132538+0x4baa68 syms=[0x8+0x159ee8+0x8+0x172d9c]
Booting...
rdmsr to register 0xc0011005 on vcpu 0
```

The system is a FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2

Any ideas or pointers ?

Thanks 

Eriam


----------



## goshanecr (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi!

Maybe it related to not activated BIOS feature "Virtualization"? I see some topic on that forum, and solution are activate "Virtualization" feature in BIOS.


----------



## Eriam Schaffter (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello

SVM is activated in the BIOS -- and the vm actually starts but crashes right then at the boot stage.

Thanks


----------



## grehan@ (Feb 9, 2017)

I believe you'll need to use the `-w` option to allow bhyve to ignore unimplemented MSRs, or the default behaviour of injecting a general-protection fault into the guest will occur. In this case, I think the #GP is being injected too early for FreeBSD to handle it, resulting in the hang that you are seeing.

(that particular MSR will be comitted to bhyve shortly: it shows up on my Opteron system)


----------



## Eriam Schaffter (Feb 9, 2017)

Woh thanks it worked !

All the best

Eriam


----------

